# Mako USA II worth it?



## eco-drive

Thinking of getting one, just want to know if it's worth the price, or if there is a better watch for the same money? Thank you.


----------



## j0n

More info would be helpful here.

Are you looking for other Orient suggestions, or any brand? Other divers?

What do you like about the Mako USA II that are must haves for other suggestions?

I recently picked up the blue version during a rare 35% off Mako USA II sale, and am very happy with it. Be warned, these (and other) Orient divers usually come with very minor imperfections such as misaligned bezel pip, noticeable gaps between endlinks and lugs, loose folding lock on clasp, uneven lume, scratches on case, dust under crystal, and crown threads that are tricky to engage. Be sure to search this sub for more info on these and others. The degree to which you will notice or care about these things will depend on your expectations and attention to detail. Luckily, mine is pretty near perfect now, but I had to return two others with imperfections that were unacceptable to me at this price point. Ultimately, it was the dial design and case size that made me persistent about getting an acceptable one, so I really don't have any other recommendations because I chose the Mako USA II.

Some quick and dirtys taken with a potato.


----------



## eco-drive

j0n - thanks for your input and the pictures. I like the look of this particular watch in blue because it looks very similar to my Citizen BN0191-55L that I returned because the bezel was very loose.

I would also like to try automatic. Another factor is the smaller case size becuase I have a thin 6 1/2 inch wrist.

My question was just a generic "is there a better watch" for the same money, but of course considering the specs of the Mako II USA...

May I ask, how does Orient USA deal with return? Is it easy or do they make it difficult to return stuff to them?


----------



## zaratsu

I've owned dozens of watches that span from $40 to about $10k. My Mako USA II is a stand out in terms of bang for buck. A true in-house produced automatic watch for under $300 with sapphire crystal and solid end links - only Seiko and Citizen will come close. I also think the size is perfect for my 6.5" wrist.

Mine is blue and doesn't have any issues so far. If I was to nitpick I'd say the lume pip is a fraction of a millimeter to the left of the 12 o'clock marker, but that's being really harsh.

Some people have said they don't like the recessed crystal, but I think its good that it allows the bezel to protect the sapphire.

Anyway, if you like the way it looks, I say go for it. And try not to nitpick too much once you get it, you won't get perfection in a sub $300 watch but it should be pretty close regardless.


----------



## j0n

eco-drive said:


> j0n - thanks for your input and the pictures. I like the look of this particular watch in blue because it looks very similar to my Citizen BN0191-55L that I returned because the bezel was very loose.
> 
> I would also like to try automatic. Another factor is the smaller case size becuase I have a thin 6 1/2 inch wrist.
> 
> My question was just a generic "is there a better watch" for the same money, but of course considering the specs of the Mako II USA...
> 
> May I ask, how does Orient USA deal with return? Is it easy or do they make it difficult to return stuff to them?


No problem. Glad you found it useful!

The only other divers that can compete at this price (personal opinion here) are the entry level Seiko divers like the SKXs, turtles, and samurais. Spec wise they are still deficient, but are very attractive from a design/aesthetic standpoint.

The returns were all accepted no questions asked, with shipping costs covered by prepaid labels from OrientUSA. They were really great to deal with. Be sure to inspect the watch thoroughly before pulling off all the packaging/labels/stickers though, as they will only accept returns/exchanges if these are intact.

If you do buy, make sure to use discount code 30OFF to get 30% off and free shipping. Total cost should be $262.50 USD.


----------



## guspech750

I can only speak for my USA first gen. It's been flawless. The lume rocks, keeps terrific time, all indices, pip etc line up. No issues with the crown. It was perfect right out of the box.

I know a lot of people do not like how the crystal sits below the bezel on the USA. It's no big deal. But when I removed the USA bezel and installed my spare Mako Pepsi bezel. The Pepsi bezel sits flush with the USA crystal. And strangely my Mako Pepsi bezel is 120 clicks like the USA bezel.

I'd say pick up a used first gen USA for less and never look back.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## WOXOF

I have a first generation that I got on clearance for cheap (relative to the second generation). I'd say it's definitely one of the best values around for the price point. If you go by just specs, I don't think many other watches can compare. If you go by aesthetics and more qualitative measures, I still don't think many watches can compare. 

The only things I don't like about my first generation our:

1. Lume pip is a fraction off. That's something that I've gotten over as it use to bug me a lot, but I don't mind so much anymore.
2. Lume pip on the first generation is recessed (unlike the second generation which I just noticed from the photos in this thread). It appears the second gen has an outwardly rounded lume pip, which would prevent the hassle of dirt/debris clogging up the pip on the first gen. 
3. There is a fairly large fingerprint/smudge on the hour hand. To me, it seems very noticeable. This just makes me think, as others have said, that you might run into an oddball detail like this on the second gen as well. 

Overall, It's one of the few watches I've bought that I plan on keeping.


----------



## TrevortdogR

I think its a great buy especially since I got mine for $149. I added a coin bezel and with new insert and it looks really good.


----------



## eco-drive

That does not look like a Mako USA II .... but thanks for posting


----------



## Ginseng108

I would say so, especially if gotten on discount. My only niggle is that the bracelet uses pins instead of screws. But other than that, it's solid, well-finished, keeps time well and rugged.



Oops. Realized I posted the wrong Mako! Here's the USA. Same comments apply.


----------



## TrevortdogR

eco-drive said:


> That does not look like a Mako USA II .... but thanks for posting


It is with a mod to it.


----------



## zaratsu

TrevortdogR said:


> It is with a mod to it.


No...its a Ray with a mod to it. Unless you put a Ray dial on a Mako USA II.


----------



## TrevortdogR

Yep you guys are right, I thought it was a mako II - my bad sorry


----------



## Termen

My Mako USA II with Yobokies coin edge bezel and 12 hour iinsert.


----------



## 6tffd

If I was thinking about getting a Mako USA II, I would just buy a regular Mako II and add a Mil-Tec bracelet plus a sapphire crystal (£15)


----------



## dt75

My biggest issue is gripping the bezel and the tiny crown. Now that I know I can swap the bezel out, yobokies will be getting even more of my money.


----------

